

How do *you* sell? A tale of two Mikies - moorage
http://m3moore.wordpress.com/2007/11/18/how-do-you-sell-a-tale-of-two-mikies/

======
moorage
Just wrote this article - would love any discussion on your experience of
being an engineer turned sales/business developer and how you improved!

